# nano/pico oddness



## Andy C (Jun 7, 2002)

Hi guys,

I've always used nano as my editor on the tivo, but for some reason it's started going weird, perhaps I installed a newer version to what I once had.

Anyway, when opening a file a file it says 'Can now UnJustify' and it keeps moving lines up so they follow on after the previous line. If I press ^U the lines go back to the proper formatting, but as soon as I make a change it reformats the text again causing problems with commands in scripts. For instance...

in my setrgb.sh file I have...

```
#!/bin/bash
sleep 40
/var/hack/bin/iicsetw 0x8C 0x38 21 0x39 21
```
when opening in nano this reformats as...

```
#!/bin/bash sleep 40 /var/hack/bin/iicsetw 0x8C 0x38 21 0x39 21
```
I use the -w flag when opening nano to prevent word wrapping, but this is something different.

Any ideas?

Andy.


----------

